# Female Romulan Commander's tunic Star Trek TOS



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I am working on a 1:6 scale custom female Romulan commander of TOS The Enterprise Incident. I have gathered all the material for the head, seamless body, pantyhose, boots and even the red/violet fabric but I am not certain whether I caught the right shade.
As you can see in the different pictures here the violet/red shade of the uniform loooks different from different lighting in the show or on exposition.
Does anyone know or have information on where to get the right color? Having the right shade the fabric won't be difficult to find. Thank you.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry I can't help, but those are a really great collection of Rom photos.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Using screencaps is next to useless since the method they used to shoot Star Trek was a _washing in light _technique where they imparted colour to the blank grey walls by putting coloured gels over the lights. This often changed the shades of other colours in the shot. The archive photos of the costume were shot in neutral light and therefore are more indicative of the real colour.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

For my female Star Trek TOS figures - like Klingon Mara - I use seamless silicone action figures from TBLeague. They are much better than the common articulated plastic figures, however dressing them with pantyhose, or leggings or knee high tight boots - like for the female Romulan Commander, shown below -









is a real problem, silicone stopping the procedure and making it very hard to fix them. Any ideas how to cope with the problem?
Talcum powder to make the legs smooth? Wouldn't work with pantyhose since the powder would be showing thru.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Will depend or were you shop (search) but a silicone lubricant?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh my!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

I dressed her without any powder or anything else, it was kind of struggling but in the end I succeded. The shapewear is kind of tight, I first thought of giving it a tummy control panel since actress Joanne Linville was 40 1/2 when she did the role of the Romulan commander. Anyway, then I thought that in 2268 or so they would have been able to disguise any control panels without showing. So here she is in her plain control body, somewhat ashamed. 








The pantyhose looks here kind of fishnet that it is not in reality. 
Next will be the boots, then the tunic (very delicate as I need two layers of mesh to simulate the warrior's chain mesh properly)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It probably will not matter in the end but you may want to adjust the left leg weave pattern around the lower left thigh and knee down to what ever the boot will not cover. The right leg is close enough with her knee bent inwards but women will want to straighten their hose pattern and seam to look perfect. Consult with the SO for guidance.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It probably will not matter in the end but you may want to adjust the left leg weave pattern around the lower left thigh and knee down to what ever the boot will not cover. The right leg is close enough with her knee bent inwards but women will want to straighten their hose pattern and seam to look perfect. Consult with the SO for guidance.


You are right, however, as the overknee boots will be covering most of her legs the lower part from the knees downwards wouldn't matter. And I will not be going to undress her, she will stay clothed. BTW this is the difference between the QMx Star Trek TOS figures and my custom Klingon figures. The QMx boots can be removed, so they look a bit oversized as do the men's pants. My custom figures have tight boots that can't be undressed, so the proportions are much better IMHO.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

See?










She is holding just a piece of the fabric to demonstrate the seam of her dress, and the boots are not ready either. Just to show the small part of hosed leg showing, just like in the original show - see picture above.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Those figures all look great! Those Klingon uniforms are spot-on.

Who is the Bill Pullman-looking fellow with grey hair in the command uniform?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Bones looks surprised to see him there, too!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

And Koloth is cool as a cucumber surrounded by the enemy.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Trek Ace said:


> Those figures all look great! Those Klingon uniforms are spot-on.
> 
> Who is the Bill Pullman-looking fellow with grey hair in the command uniform?


Wishful thinking it‘d be Commodore Bob Wesley.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> And Koloth is cool as a cucumber surrounded by the enemy.


Let‘s not forget that once Koloth and Kirk adressed each other with „My dear Captain...“


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> And Koloth is cool as a cucumber surrounded by the enemy.


I'm telling ya, it's easy to look cool as a cucumber when you got a gun!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

It is so embarrassing.... to have to wait for my Romulan tunic and covering myself in the meantime with a .... a _Klingon_ sash!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Ikjrhes idhaeiiiaekssrai fvakh?


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

January 15, 2021


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It looks like you have her uniform sorted out! Looks very good!


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

mach7 said:


> It looks like you have her uniform sorted out! Looks very good!


confidentially spoken: She still needs some eyebrow lifting, eyeshadows, a larger waist belt, better hair do..., fringes on the drape.

I had to hurry to post the congrat pic right on her birthday (jan 15, 2021), Miss Linville is 93!, so she is not yet complete. And the chair is not authentic.

I just started to build her guard, he will have blue pants, no drape but a brass helmet, and Koloth will have to share his disruptor with him.

Interesting: In The Balance of Terror the helmets have some kind of decoration, the lower ranks a triangle and some officers with helmets a hexagon on that triangle. In The Enterprise Incident there is no decoration at all. As my future guard is serving with the female Commander he won‘t have a decorated helmet, just a plain one. It will take some time as I am waiting for some fabric.


----------



## Captain Koloth (Sep 27, 2020)

Is there anybody knowing how to print fabrics using a laser printer?


----------

